# Teen mummies and mummies to be ~ introduce yourself:)



## tasha41

We should get to know each other a bit better probably! 

Maybe name, age.. status & details ie: pregnant with boy and mother of 2 girls (if already a parent age you had your babies).. due date.. where you're from.. any other details you want to share/feel are significant

- - - - - - - - - - - -

I'm Natasha, and I'm 19. 

I'm pregnant with my first child- due in March, and we just found out Dec 11 that we're expecting a baby *GIRL!* (Exactly what I was hoping for!!) My pregnancy was unplanned but has changed my life for the better in almost every way imaginable:happydance:

I live with my parents in Hamilton, Ontario until me and my boyfriend can afford to buy a house. 

I'm finishing up my semester at college but plan to take either pharmacy tech or nursing when I go back to school because I hated business!!


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Good Idea 

Hi Im Ashleigh, Im 17years old.

Im currently 17 weeks pregnant, My due date is 6th May 2009.

I live with my parents at the moment, Not for much longer I hope! Me and my boyfriend of two years are planning on finding a flat together before our baby is born.
Xx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

My names Rachel, i am 17 and i have a gorgeous OH called Ian! 

I have a perfect little boy called Jayden. I got pregnant when i was 16, had him on the 11th July 08 and i turned 17 on the 4th September. 

I'm from Liverpool in Fazakerley but moving in to my first family home with my baby on Friday :D 
xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Hi I'm Becki

I'm 19. Have a baby called Grace who is 5 months on sunday.

I live with my OH in a flat on the Wirral 

x


----------



## mernie

I'm Mary I'm 19 living 7000 miles away from my husband Cole until the US Army lets him come home in January.

I'm pregnant with my first a little girl we're gonna name Brianna Jade but we call her Ladybug more than anything :cloud9:

planning on going to college once she's about 3-4 months old for nursing :happydance:


----------



## Jemma_x

Im Jemma, Im 18. I have a wonderful OH called James.

Im due on 10th may 09.

I live with my parents at the moment while me and OH are searching for a house.


----------



## Laura--x

Im Laura. Im 17 and been with my oh matthew for 2 years and 8 months :)

Im due April 29th, and hoping to find out the sex on december 12th :)

Currently living at home, but hoping to move out the end of next year

xx


----------



## nikky0907

I'm Amy,19 and have a 2 months old baby girl Lola. :D

The two of us live on our own ( in US),I'm a single mom but her dad is involved.
I'm also in my second year in university,majoring in Psychology.

Totally unexpected pregnancy but wouldn't change it for anything (cheesy I know :lol:).


----------



## lesleyann

Im Lesley. Im 17 and been with my oh jamie for 1year 5months and engaged for 1year on the 6th december

Im due May 20th the day after my oh's 20th, and i have a private gender scan on the 13th december

Currently living at home with parents, but looking for a property to rent or buy at the right price ** with a loan off oh's parents**


----------



## bootyb

Hi im Bwalya but everyone calls me B as its easier to pronouce lol..... im 19 nd 18+ weeks pregnant. Pregnancy was unplanned but the best suprise eva! Im hopin to find out the sex of booboo on the 10th of dec. Im due 24/04/09. I live in a small town called Haverhill, Suffolk in England. nearly included my postcode lol:dohh: I live wit my mum nd 9 yr old sis atm nd at college study Health & Social Care nd hoping to go to uni next yr or the yr after dependin on how i feel wen booboo is here. I want to study clinical psychology nd specialise in child & adolescent psychology. My ex ran a mile wen he found out i was pregnant so i guess ima gonna have to do it alone.


----------



## MummyJade

Hi I am Jade... Am 19.... My OH Jonny is 23.. he is a pain at times! 
We have a little girl Maizie Bleu.... born 13th Nov 08 she was 10 days late! She is perfect... pregnancy wasn't planned but as everyone else has said.... wouldn't change her for the world... best surprise ever.... x


----------



## Beth_18

hi im Beth! im 18 years old

im 25weeks pregnant with my 1st child, i have been with my oh 2years.
i live at home with my mum n dad just untill baby is a few months old for the extra help. 
im hoping to go back to college after baby is born to study welfare as i want to become a child welfare officer! 
1 more thing im staying on team YELLOW!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hi I turned 20 on the 18th. My name's Natasha. I'm married to a gorgeous hubby, called Dominic (MrTashaandBum on here) and we had our beautiful little girl in March 08 :D She's 8 months old now! :shock: The time has gone so fast...

Like has been said by a few other girls, our daughter wasn't planned, but she was the best surprise we could ever have had and she completely changed our lives a billion times for the better :D xxx


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Hi :) im tasha, im 16, nearly 17, been with OH nearly 3 years
17 weeks pregnant with first baby, hoping to find out sex on 18th december :D :happydance:
Currently living with my mum and dad until baby is a few months old then getting a place with my OH
XX


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hey

im leanne
got little girl called amber born 31/12/07 almost 1 now
been with OH 3years 3months, im 19 hes 20. weve got a lovely house live in west midlands, waiting to try for #2


----------



## PixieKitty

I'm Pixie, and I'm 16 years old. I live near Liverpool, England, and am expecting a baby boy due in March!
Currently living at home with my mum, but saving up for a deposit on a house and should be moved out by next summer at the latest. 
I'm engaged to a wonderful man and we're both looking forward to being parents


----------



## AmyyJanee

This Is A Good Idea.... 

Im Amy... I Found Out I Was Pregnant When I Was 16, And Ive Just Turned 17... I Have A Lovely Boyfriend Called Owen, He Will Be 19 Next Month... 
We've Been Together For 2 Years & Have Lived Together Since March..

Im Curently 35 Weeks.. Due On 31st December.. Having A Little Boy & Calling Him Joshua.

X


----------



## tasha41

AmyyJanee said:


> This Is A Good Idea....
> 
> Im Amy... I Found Out I Was Pregnant When I Was 16, And Ive Just Turned 17... I Have A Lovely Boyfriend Called Owen, He Will Be 19 Next Month...
> We've Been Together For 2 Years & Have Lived Together Since March..
> 
> Im Curently 35 Weeks.. Due On 31st December.. Having A Little Boy & Calling Him Joshua.
> 
> X

Ooh a new year's baby maybe?!?!


----------



## mummyk

Hiya all!!

Congrats on all your lil girls n boys (n surprises)! :hug:

Im Kirstie..17, 18 In May- pregnant with my first who is a lil Girl and due March 19th!! :D 
Were Kinda settled on the name Skye Rose and can't wait to meet her...:cloud9:

'Were' being me and my amazing Fiance Christopher who is 18 in feb, we been together 
a year so far.. :)
We live together in a Flat in London atm but moving once she a few months to a bigger place.. :baby:

Anyone wanna chat feel free to PM! :D
Nice thread!
xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Not a teenager anymore...

But i was when i had my lil boy at 18, we have been together 4years in jan and have live together for 3 and half ish years, We have been living in our current house since May2006 and my Gorgeous lil boy arrived six weeks later, he is now 2 and half and has definatly hit the terrible two's!! 
I also have my beautiful little girl Paige who is 10 and half months old. 

I'm always about on bnb so if anyone needs any advice i'm here! 

Oh yeah i'm Kirsten and now 21 x x


----------



## Sarah_16x

Hiya im sarah im from stafford and im 17 i got pregnant at 16 and i had him on 28-06-08 a month after my 17th birthday hes called Jayden-Lee hes nearly 5 months.


----------



## Rach276

Im Rachel and im 18, 19 in Jan. Im pregnant with my first and due on the 17th April
Find out tomoro if its a boy or girl:D 

Buba wasnt planned but we are really excited

I live with my perfect boyfriend Andy in our house in Birmingham. We have been together 4 years now


----------



## Mrs.MC

congrats to everyone on there little boys and girls! =)

My name is Mycah and i'm 18 due March 13. i live in Ft.Lewis Washington (U.S) on an army base with my husband Matt. I am 25 weeks pregnant with our first baby boy =) still picking names out, but cant wait to meet the little guy!!


----------



## tasha41

Mrs.MC said:


> congrats to everyone on there little boys and girls! =)
> 
> My name is Mycah and i'm 18 due March 13. i live in Ft.Lewis Washington (U.S) on an army base with my husband Matt. I am 25 weeks pregnant with our first baby boy =) still picking names out, but cant wait to meet the little guy!!

You have such a pretty & somewhat unusual name.. just had to say lol!!


----------



## princessttc

Hey im Anja and im 19!
Me and my husband are having our 1st child:happydance:
I find out the babys gender hopefully in 7 days!
I got married and a day later found out I was pregnant but we could not be happier. My due date is the 30th of april 09. I am originally from germany but now live in australia qld, were my husband and I are building our own house! So alot is going on! Oh and I love this forum!:cloud9:


----------



## meztisa

Hi ladies :D I'm Felicia and I'm 18 years old. I am pregnant with my first child and verrry worried. I am always worrying if my baby is still alive and okay in there! I live with my parents in the United States (Virginia to be exact) and I am due June 8, 2009.


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

:hi:Heloo Girls :)
Good idea for this thread Tasha :)

Im Leanne, 17 And 38 weeks with a little boy..The best suprise in the world!
He is due 11th December:cloud9:
*Rach267*, your due date is my birthday!:happydance:
I have been with my OH for two years, but we have been friends our whole lives, (lived next to eachother, went to school together etc.) and we are engaged.

I am currently living with my parents, but OH & I are planning to get our own place as soon as we know we can afford it..(He has just finished his joinery qualifications and starts a new job tomorrow, so hopefully not long.)

Congratulations on all the babiees 
xx


----------



## tasha41

Awww thanks for responding all of you :) I'm glad you're all so happy and things are going well for you guys.. hopefully more people will keep responding to this thread :)


----------



## MissMandieMitz

I'm Manda and I'm 18...but turning 19 on Dec 18th. My OH and I are currently living with his mom until he turns 21 and can start training to become either a cop or do highway patrol work :)

We're expecting our first baby in April. According to the scans, he's due April 29th, but my ticker is set to April 19th...I can't bring myself to change it. We have no idea what we are naming him yet...but maybe soon we'll figure it out.

Just started feeling bubs kick properly this week. I have to say...I'm so amazed knowing there's a baby growing inside of me :cloud9:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

My names heather im 17

Im pregnant with my first baby, a little boy. He is due in 4th december so excalty a week away and im calling him aidan james

I live in hull with my mum, dad and OH (James)

Me and james have been together for 4 years and we have been engaged for a year in feb on valentines day

Im currently studying a childcare course

Great thread hun, and it's nice to get to know you all :D
xx


----------



## AmyLou88

Hey Im Amy Im 19 years old Ive just found out im at least 6 weeks so really early days was told my first scan will be just before christmas an ill find out my dates then.

I am so scared ive gota loada mates around me but the fathers dumped me Im definately keeping it though im so excited to see it and just praying all is okay. I live wi my mum in leeds but know ill b kicked out wen i tell her, Im studying Events at Uni atm which am gunna sort time off from. 

I think this is gunna be the best thing that ever happened to me but am struggling with bad sickness bloating and tiredness already. All advice is greatly appreciated x x x


----------



## princess_vix

I like this thread :)

Hey i'm Vicky i am 16 and have been with my OH 2years and 7months(8months next munday)

Pregnant with my 1st due on april 27th hoping to find out sex 8th december.

living at home atm hope to move out in a year or so.

My pregnancy was unplanned but my little bubba already means the world to me!!

:)


----------



## tasha41

AmyLou88 said:


> Hey Im Amy Im 19 years old Ive just found out im at least 6 weeks so really early days was told my first scan will be just before christmas an ill find out my dates then.
> 
> I am so scared ive gota loada mates around me but the fathers dumped me Im definately keeping it though im so excited to see it and just praying all is okay. I live wi my mum in leeds but know ill b kicked out wen i tell her, Im studying Events at Uni atm which am gunna sort time off from.
> 
> I think this is gunna be the best thing that ever happened to me but am struggling with bad sickness bloating and tiredness already. All advice is greatly appreciated x x x


:hugs: parents can surprise us, don't expect the worst reaction .. good luck & congrats!!


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

tasha41 said:


> :hugs: parents can surprise us, don't expect the worst reaction .. good luck & congrats!!

Soo true.. I expected my mam to go mental, but she just gave me a cuddle there and then and was there for me..
My dad didnt speak to me though, but weve never been close anyway.


----------



## Amy-Lea

I am Amy-Lea, 18 from Liverpool,England.
I give birth to Hallie Madison on my 18th birthday!
I haven't been with Hallie's biological father since I was 3 months pregnant & have been with my current partner Darren since I was 5 months pregnant. Hallie is now 7 months old and Me, Darren & the baby live in our first family home :)


----------



## Luhweez

hiya! im Louise, 18, 19 in december though, just had my first baby girl on october 21st! living with my parents until i can go back to work and afford to move out but my gosh..its not going well for me!
i don't mean Lexi, i mean my mum! MY GOD! lol xx


----------



## Becky

Hello

Im Becky, im 19 (20 in January) and I had my little boy Jacob on the 23rd October 08. Currently me, Luke (my oh) and jacob are living at my mums but hopefully that will all change soon! Jacob was the best suprise i have ever had!

x


----------



## MissMandieMitz

amy-lea..x said:


> I am Amy-Lea, 18 from Liverpool,England.
> I give birth to Hallie Madison on my 18th birthday!
> I haven't been with Hallie's biological father since I was 3 months pregnant & have been with my current partner Darren since I was 5 months pregnant. Hallie is now 7 months old and Me, Darren & the baby live in our first family home :)

Awww! Glad you found someone else hun xx


----------



## Nyelle

Hi i'm new! My name is Nyelle, i'm from Los Angeles, and i'm 16 years old (almost 17). I'm pregnant with my baby girl, due in 14-12-08, her daddy and i are so excited, we're gonna name her Lyra Arielle. We live in our family home since i was 4 months pregnant.


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

Luhweez said:


> hiya! im Louise, 18, 19 in december though, just had my first baby girl on october 21st! living with my parents until i can go back to work and afford to move out but my gosh..its not going well for me!
> i don't mean Lexi, i mean my mum! MY GOD! lol xx

Congratlations on your baby girl, bet you're on :cloud9:

If you dont mind me asking, whats the problem with your mum..im still living at home and im terrified that my mam is just going to overtake..and i wont get a chance to be a 'mam' to my own son if you know what i mean.

Hopefully i wont be stuck at home long though..


----------



## Luhweez

Leanne&Bump..x said:


> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> hiya! im Louise, 18, 19 in december though, just had my first baby girl on october 21st! living with my parents until i can go back to work and afford to move out but my gosh..its not going well for me!
> i don't mean Lexi, i mean my mum! MY GOD! lol xx
> 
> Congratlations on your baby girl, bet you're on :cloud9:
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, whats the problem with your mum..im still living at home and im terrified that my mam is just going to overtake..and i wont get a chance to be a 'mam' to my own son if you know what i mean.
> 
> Hopefully i wont be stuck at home long though..Click to expand...


heya, thankyou! and yes that's the thing, my mum really tried to take over to the point i said to her look, i know your only trying to help but i can do it, and she got really offended and now when lexi cries she sighs really loudly and if i take lexi to stay with her daddy for the weekend when i come home she's in a bad mood because i've been away for 2 days. also, because im around the house during the day she expects me to do all the housework, and all the families seperate washes..everyday and if i dont she shouts at me saying i do nothing..which is abit hard considering lexi is more awake during the day now and cries if im not around for longer than 10 mins, she just seems to think i should be her housekeeper, and shes expected that from me since the day i came home from hospital, i actually cant wait to move out.


----------



## tasha41

Luhweez said:


> Leanne&Bump..x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> hiya! im Louise, 18, 19 in december though, just had my first baby girl on october 21st! living with my parents until i can go back to work and afford to move out but my gosh..its not going well for me!
> i don't mean Lexi, i mean my mum! MY GOD! lol xx
> 
> Congratlations on your baby girl, bet you're on :cloud9:
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, whats the problem with your mum..im still living at home and im terrified that my mam is just going to overtake..and i wont get a chance to be a 'mam' to my own son if you know what i mean.
> 
> Hopefully i wont be stuck at home long though..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heya, thankyou! and yes that's the thing, my mum really tried to take over to the point i said to her look, i know your only trying to help but i can do it, and she got really offended and now when lexi cries she sighs really loudly and if i take lexi to stay with her daddy for the weekend when i come home she's in a bad mood because i've been away for 2 days. also, because im around the house during the day she expects me to do all the housework, and all the families seperate washes..everyday and if i dont she shouts at me saying i do nothing..which is abit hard considering lexi is more awake during the day now and cries if im not around for longer than 10 mins, she just seems to think i should be her housekeeper, and shes expected that from me since the day i came home from hospital, i actually cant wait to move out.Click to expand...

My mom expects that sort of stuff from me too.. cleaning, cooking, laundry and stuff.. because I'll be home all day or whatever. I guess I can manage some of it (more than I usually do now) but I can't do it all having the baby to look after! And I just know my dad will give me crap if stuff doesn't get done because he'll say I've been laying around all day.. ughh.


----------



## LilMama2be

Hello!! :]

I'm Cami, I'm 17 (18 before my baby is due).

I am not dating the father of my baby, =] but i have an amazing new boyfriend who has apparently liked me for the past few years on and off. :]

I do not know if I am having a boy or a girl yet, but I will find out in January at some point :].

I am Due June 12th, that's just 10 days after my 18th birthday!

I'm from Oregon, in the United States!

And i started showing recently and its so exciting :]

yay!


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

Luhweez said:


> heya, thankyou! and yes that's the thing, my mum really tried to take over to the point i said to her look, i know your only trying to help but i can do it, and she got really offended and now when lexi cries she sighs really loudly and if i take lexi to stay with her daddy for the weekend when i come home she's in a bad mood because i've been away for 2 days. also, because im around the house during the day she expects me to do all the housework, and all the families seperate washes..everyday and if i dont she shouts at me saying i do nothing..which is abit hard considering lexi is more awake during the day now and cries if im not around for longer than 10 mins, she just seems to think i should be her housekeeper, and shes expected that from me since the day i came home from hospital, i actually cant wait to move out.

Aw God, that is what i am really not looking forward to. My mams not bothered about the washing and things, she wont make me do them its hard enough for me to walk (ive got spd) so shes fine about that.
But the other day she was like when he is here she will just say 'im taking him out' then take him out in his pram! No chance!Like he is a dog or something!

Then ive got my 9 year old brother, who is just soo selfish. He literally shouts the house down every morning with arguments because he doesnt want to go to school. Wakes me up every day and to be honest im nackered! It cant carry on when LO arrives he will never get any sleep :grr:

Hope things get better for you soon:hug:


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

tasha41 said:


> My mom expects that sort of stuff from me too.. cleaning, cooking, laundry and stuff.. because I'll be home all day or whatever. I guess I can manage some of it (more than I usually do now) but I can't do it all having the baby to look after! And I just know my dad will give me crap if stuff doesn't get done because he'll say I've been laying around all day.. ughh.

Ive got that exact same problem with my dad. I am in the house all the time now, and i cant do a load of washing hooveing etc, but i do keep the house tidy..but he comes home and says ive just been lying around..well yeah i have, im tired?I never leave the house a mess? I do all my dishes? and? :grr:


----------



## Luhweez

tasha41 said:


> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leanne&Bump..x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> hiya! im Louise, 18, 19 in december though, just had my first baby girl on october 21st! living with my parents until i can go back to work and afford to move out but my gosh..its not going well for me!
> i don't mean Lexi, i mean my mum! MY GOD! lol xx
> 
> Congratlations on your baby girl, bet you're on :cloud9:
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, whats the problem with your mum..im still living at home and im terrified that my mam is just going to overtake..and i wont get a chance to be a 'mam' to my own son if you know what i mean.
> 
> Hopefully i wont be stuck at home long though..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heya, thankyou! and yes that's the thing, my mum really tried to take over to the point i said to her look, i know your only trying to help but i can do it, and she got really offended and now when lexi cries she sighs really loudly and if i take lexi to stay with her daddy for the weekend when i come home she's in a bad mood because i've been away for 2 days. also, because im around the house during the day she expects me to do all the housework, and all the families seperate washes..everyday and if i dont she shouts at me saying i do nothing..which is abit hard considering lexi is more awake during the day now and cries if im not around for longer than 10 mins, she just seems to think i should be her housekeeper, and shes expected that from me since the day i came home from hospital, i actually cant wait to move out.Click to expand...
> 
> My mom expects that sort of stuff from me too.. cleaning, cooking, laundry and stuff.. because I'll be home all day or whatever. I guess I can manage some of it (more than I usually do now) but I can't do it all having the baby to look after! And I just know my dad will give me crap if stuff doesn't get done because he'll say I've been laying around all day.. ughh.Click to expand...

thats the thing though, i do it too, but my mum will come in and still say ive done nothing, and it is hard enough to get your own washing etc. done without having to do everybody elses.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi, I'm Terah. I got pregnant with my gorgeous baby boy when I was 16. About a month and a half later I turned 17. Aiden is now 7 1/2 months old. He was born April 12, 2008.

Currently my baby's dad and I are living with our parents. We bounce back and forth between his house and mine, so both sets of grandparents get equal time with Aiden. We plan on moving from Wisconsin to North Dakota with two of our friends next summer.


----------



## x-sammi-x

Heyyy im sammi!
im 39 weeks pregnant today :O :D sooo im due on the 6th december which is a week today :O ahhh im soooo excited.
im havin a lil boy :) guna be called hayden :)

hope every1s babys and bumps r allll okie dokie :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tasha41

x-sammi-x said:


> Heyyy im sammi!
> im 39 weeks pregnant today :O :D sooo im due on the 6th december which is a week today :O ahhh im soooo excited.
> im havin a lil boy :) guna be called hayden :)
> 
> hope every1s babys and bumps r allll okie dokie :) xxxxxxxxxx

Ooh any day now!! :baby:


----------



## xx-andy-xx

My name is Andy (short for Alexandra -- too many alex's in my grade)
I'm 9w pregnant, and 16 years old.
I'll be 17 by the time the baby's here though :)
I live in manitoba, canada, with my parents.
i'm not with my baby's father right now, much to his anger... he wants to be VERY involved, but things just arent working with us. 
I'm hoping to find out the sex of the baby eventually


----------



## bootyb

tasha41 said:


> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leanne&Bump..x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> hiya! im Louise, 18, 19 in december though, just had my first baby girl on october 21st! living with my parents until i can go back to work and afford to move out but my gosh..its not going well for me!
> i don't mean Lexi, i mean my mum! MY GOD! lol xx
> 
> Congratlations on your baby girl, bet you're on :cloud9:
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, whats the problem with your mum..im still living at home and im terrified that my mam is just going to overtake..and i wont get a chance to be a 'mam' to my own son if you know what i mean.
> 
> Hopefully i wont be stuck at home long though..Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heya, thankyou! and yes that's the thing, my mum really tried to take over to the point i said to her look, i know your only trying to help but i can do it, and she got really offended and now when lexi cries she sighs really loudly and if i take lexi to stay with her daddy for the weekend when i come home she's in a bad mood because i've been away for 2 days. also, because im around the house during the day she expects me to do all the housework, and all the families seperate washes..everyday and if i dont she shouts at me saying i do nothing..which is abit hard considering lexi is more awake during the day now and cries if im not around for longer than 10 mins, she just seems to think i should be her housekeeper, and shes expected that from me since the day i came home from hospital, i actually cant wait to move out.Click to expand...
> 
> My mom expects that sort of stuff from me too.. cleaning, cooking, laundry and stuff.. because I'll be home all day or whatever. I guess I can manage some of it (more than I usually do now) but I can't do it all having the baby to look after! And I just know my dad will give me crap if stuff doesn't get done because he'll say I've been laying around all day.. ughh.Click to expand...

My mums the same... i have to look after my sister nd the house cause she is always workin... nd wen she is off she jes usually sits around but sometimes she will cook or do a couple of dishes. she expects me to do it all cook clean nd babysit my 9yr old sis whu is a handful... nd expects me to do it wen bubba comes along... dunno how that will work out lol...


----------



## krazychic1099

Im Jessica, Im 19, I have an 8 month old son, who was born April 8th, 2008. I live in Ohio with my boyfriend and we just found out we are expecting baby number 2, due around July 30th! HOPING FOR A GIRL!! THINK PINK! :baby:


----------



## tasha41

krazychic1099 said:


> Im Jessica, Im 19, I have an 8 month old son, who was born April 8th, 2008. I live in Ohio with my boyfriend and we just found out we are expecting baby number 2, due around July 30th! HOPING FOR A GIRL!! THINK PINK! :baby:

Good luck having 2 babies in the house hehe :) I'll think pink thoughts for you!


----------



## Smexi.Mommie

Well im Allie , been with OH for aboout a year and a half now Im 18 due march 7 and im 26 weeks along. Been pretty easy so far we live in our own apartmnet in Bc canada. And we dont kno the sex becasue its illiegal here to tell us unless we pay our selves for the ultra sound.


----------



## tasha41

Smexi.Mommie said:


> Well im Allie , been with OH for aboout a year and a half now Im 18 due march 7 and im 26 weeks along. Been pretty easy so far we live in our own apartmnet in Bc canada. And we dont kno the sex becasue its illiegal here to tell us unless we pay our selves for the ultra sound.


WTF illegal?? That's stupid! Just to protect the private clinic's $$$ or what? Here they won't tell you unless you specifically ask (in case you wanted to stay on team yellow or something) but if they can, they tell you no problem! I got a real b*tch for mine though and she was just like.. "Yeah, I can't tell".. didn't try to move the baby at all or anything.. but whatever, now I'm paying for my 4D scan next Thursday.. so it worked out in the end I guess.


----------



## xjade_edenx

Hiya
I'm Jade I have a daughter called Eden
I fell pregnant when i was 15 had eden when i was 16 and she is the best thing that has ever happened to me.
I am currently at collage but having to quit shortly.
if any one fancies a chat or wants advice messege me xx:hug:


----------



## Mommyy2be

Hey,

Im Ashley from Ontario, Canada... Im 18, 19 by the time my baby is here.. This is my first pregnancy, im 15 weeks pregnant.. I dont know the sex of the baby yet, but hopefully my next ultrasound will show..I really want a baby girl if so my OH and I plan to name her Kendra Ann-Marie..If its a boy of course we will be happy as well lol, we would name him Marcus , not too sure on a middle name yet for a boy.. 

My boyfriend and I have known eachother for 5 years and been together for 2 years in January. I moved in with him about a year ago.. Right now we live with his parents just until we can afford to move out on our own..Hopefully soon cause his family drives me crazy haha..


----------



## FallenAngel

Hey I'm not sure if I've introduced myself in here yet or not. My names Lexi, I'm 19, and currently pregnant with my second baby! I had my first at 17, he's almost 2 already!! I can't believe how quick time goes by. His father and I are planning to get married (we were planning our wedding when we found out that we are pregnant again). I am in college right now, working on becoming a Psychologist. I still have a long ways to go though. I graduated High School a full semester before I was supposed to :) If there's anyone out there who needs someone to talk to, feel free to PM me. And if you guys want to know anymore about me, just ask.


----------



## GothMummy

I am Kellie. I am 18 and my OH is 20.
I have 3 kids, 
Willow Isabella - 3
Harley Imogen - 8months
Elijah Wyatt - 8months

I live in NW England with my OH & My kids, we've been here 6months and are still trying to decorate hehe =]. 
My OH is in accounting and I am a fulltime mum. I hope to go back to college when the twins are in nursery to become a teacher or nursery nurse.


----------



## GothMummy

*OH is 21 sorry. Keep forgetting his birthday has been hehe.


----------



## julzzz

hello im Julia and i am 16 and been with my boyfriend over 6 month now and got pregnant so fast just few month after we started going out.. im due 11/06/2009. I live in Aberdeen Scotland. haven't finished my college at all because they kicked me out for not goin there for few weeks cos i felt sick all the time... i guess ill finish it after the baby is born :)


----------



## ClassicaLover

:)


----------



## Rach276

Awww i LOVE this thread! I diddnt actually relise how many teens there actually are on here!


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

Just letting you all know i had my little boy on 4th December!
At 15:40 he weighed 7lb 2oz.

Has just been reweighed and put on an oz!
I am sooo in love!

Good luck to all other teen mummies to be :) xxx


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

My name is Lara, im 19. Im currently 17 weeks pregnant. Hav an amazing OH whos 21. I work as a carer in a home for the elderly, but after bubs is born im going back to school to do my A levels. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deb_baby

I'm Deborah Found out on my 18th Birthday back in july i was pregnant, 26+5 days pregnant :) got a gorgeous fiance, been together 2 yeards on boxing day.

looking for a text buddy.


----------



## TeenMom06/09

hi everyone!
My name is Meghan, 
im 16, i found out in october that im expecting.
im currently 11weeks 4days pregnant, 
im due june 2009.

im looking for someone to talk to over myspace, or text, im homeschooled so 
i get bored during the day and would love someone to talk to about being pregnant, ect.
if anyone would like to plz msg me!!!
and of course im looking forward to talking to everyone on here!!!


-Meghan-


----------



## jenny_wren

*waves* im jenny
i posted a thingy on the intro bit but ill do it again for you lovely lot
im 19
24 weeks gone tomorrow with my first
its a girl :) more pink for me!
ive been with the father for almost 3 years now
im jobless ... :( wanna hire me?
living with the in laws as i call them but will DEF be moving out!!!!
i cannot wait to see my little girl for the first time
im soooooo nervous and terrified :(
but hi to everyone :)

x


----------



## aidensxmomma

I figured I would update a little bit. I am now pregnant again. I'm only five weeks along, so I have no idea what I'm having. Hoping for a girl. My OH (who is my son's father) and I still live with our parents, but will be moving out as soon as possible due to the stress of living with them, especially now that we are expecting our second. By the time this baby is born I will be 18, OH will be almost 20 and we will have been together for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## xBumpandLaura

I'm laura, i'm 15, and will be 15 when i give birth! I live with my parents in the UK, and i split with my OH when i was about 5 weeks pregnant. He couldn't cope with it, so he ran and has no intention of coming back into my life. I'm currently 18w3d and i'm so excited. I love my LO more than anything, and i'm enjoying being pregnant so much. But then again i can't wait to see my bubs, that moment will be so special. 

I'm currently a student in Year 11 but will obviously have to leave just before i do my GCSE's (great timing! :|) so I will definately be returning to college after bubs is born (and i may be retaking my GCSE's, but not entirely certain). I want to go into either primary school teaching or become a pyscologist.

I was hoping for a girl, now I think i'd prefer a boy. But i'll be completely smitten with any gender, as long as s/he is healthy :)


----------



## shorty-x

hya im samie 14 and 4weeeks preg.x


----------



## chrissy&marty

hey im christine 17 and due with a little pink bump on jan the 6th  x


----------



## Curiositykill

Well I'm Amy, I'm 16 and I may be pregnant, but my god those mischievous little evaporation lines, I was hoping to buy another test today but it's snowing too bad, wish me luck I guess.


----------



## Vixen

Hi, I'm Melissa. I found out yesterday that I'm 5 weeks pregnant.
I'm really excited and at the same time so scared!


----------



## Eeyore17

hey ladies, congrats to all of you! =D
I'm Alyx. My little peanut is due to join us June 26th!
I'm very excited, but also scared that I wont beable to provide for us both financially...:(
Stupid bad economy...:(


----------



## Rav3R.Gurrl

im sam and im 16 ive just found out im pregnant.. im so scared my dads going to filp! at least ive got my boyfriend though hes great and no he would be there..x


----------



## princess99922

hiya 
im 14 and i am expecting twins
i am 19wks 6days and i am really hating this pregnancy
i live in the uk in the north east
im due May 19th


----------



## babydoll_x

hiya i'm em 
im a single mum to my gorgeous 6month old daughter kimberley i live in a flat with her 
i had her when i was 16 and had a gorgeous baby boy called caleb(rip) when i was 14 but sadly he passed away when he was 9hrs old. 
my ex told me he wasn't ready to be a dad when i told him i was pregnant but me and kimberley are doing fine :)


----------



## -Bumble-

.


----------



## x-dannielle

heyy im dannielle im 15 will be 16 when babies born. Still with babies father he's been brilliant. 
im due on feb 27th!
living in the uk (hertfordshire) with my mum and her boyfriend
im also new to this xx


----------



## Mummi2b

Heya My names Michelle from essex orid but livin in luton bedfordshire now. EXPECTING A BOY
Im 18 years old was preg wen i was 17, i know sucks havnt had a good old piss up lmao Been with my OH over a year,engaged and livin with his parents till baby is a few months old and find our oown placce, 
dont speak to my dad since he found out i was preg so i know what all you girls are going through,

If you wanna chat just pm me

mwahssssss


:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## lucy16

hi im lucy im 17...ive got a lilltle boy called leo who's 12 wks old...im from oxford..x


----------



## Tippsygirlie

Hiii, i'm Tonii Louise, I'm 18, and my baby is due on 24th of May 2009, i will be 19 then. Baby's dad lives in chester and i have moved back to nottingham, i'd describe our relationship as compicated.. The pregnancy was unplanned and i dont think either of us know whats between us.. I'm trying to get him to open up, But i know we're gonna be good parents to our baby and thats what matters most. I Live with a woman i used to live next door to since i moved back down here and am currently looking for a house/ground floor flat.


----------



## MoonMuffin

Hi, I'm Lily and I was 18 when I got pregnant and 19 now. My daughters name is Kathryn and she's 3 and a half months. Me and my DH live in new york with his parents, he just got a raise, so we hope to move out sometime this year.


----------



## tyann

hi my name is annie i am eighteen and i have a 2 and a half year old boy tyler i me and my partner have been together 2 yrs:happydance: and even though he is not the biological father you would never know lol i recently found out that it looks like i am misscarrying:cry: and i didnt even know i was preg i sort of had a feelin but yer sigh: it just was not meant to be i guess. anyway i live in australia an am seeking young mums to talk to so yer :wave:


----------



## bubbybump

Hey, I'm Caity.

16 years old and 14 weeks pregnant due on the 1st of july.

hoping for a baby girl.


----------



## xjade_edenx

hi all im not sure if i have already posted on this thread but......
I'm Jade I fell pregnant at 15 and had a beautiful girl named Eden she weighed 6ibs 7ons she is now 9 months old and it has gone so quick.
Im now 17 and in october (when i am 18) i will be moving out and will start beging trying to have another one with my partner Daniel , can't wait.
Eden is a very good baby apart from teething OMG could rip my hair out, i feel so sorry for her tho:cry:
but yeah so ill finish now but if any one wants to chat feel free


----------



## Jorja15

Hiia. I'm Jorja. 
I'm 3 month pregnant and the dads already left me to do it on my own. so am exited but also scared. I live in lancashire, nea blackpool. If anybody wnts to talk would be grateful as i haven't got a clue what i'm doing. xx


----------



## chelsmels

hi im chelsea im 16 and im due jan 8 2009. i having a little boy whose name will be kaiden.


----------



## tasha41

:hugs: to all the girls who have recently posted.. I swear I am keeping up with this thread!! :) 

Wishing everyone the best with their babies/pregnancies..


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hiya, I'm Laura. I'm 17, pregnant with my first little bubbah due on 24th july 2009, by which time I'll be 18! Me and my boyfriend rent a place together and have done for 8 months, he's the daddy :) we're very excited. Looking for some other teen mums to chat too as I don't really have anyone close by who's going through the same thing!

xoxox


----------



## Lauren__x

Im Lauren and am 18, 19 in 2 weeks haha.
Im nearly 10 weeks pregnant, due on the 26th August.
Me and my bf have got a house, am still living with my mum till we do it up tho.
and am from Liverpool.


----------



## dixiedarlin12

Hi im Jamie and im 18.
My baby is due September 26, and at first i was terrified but now im really excited.
My bf and i have been together for over a year and he is my whole world.
We are going to move in together in a few months.


----------



## AprilMummy09.

hiii, I'm Vicky, 17 [18 on Sunday], expecting a beautiful baby girl on April 27th,
Unplanned with my boyfriend, but he's more broody than me !

I'm from Manchester, but will be moving to Bristol or Loughborough for Uni in a year.
how're all you lovely ladies doing?
+ how're you finding pregnancy?
or, did find it when you were :p
xx


----------



## aidensxmomma

How's it going everyone? Hope everyone and their little unborn babies are doing well (I wish I could of thought of something more creative to call them. lol) Just thought I'd update a little. I had an ultrasound and my baby was only 9 weeks, 1 day instead of 10 weeks, 6 days so my due date was moved from August 13 to August 25. But that's okay, that's just more time I get to spend worrying :rofl: 

Dixiedarlin12 - Your baby is due on my boyfriend's 20th birthday. lol

Aprilmummy09 - My first pregnancy was wonderful, with hardly any early symptoms and some slight discomfort towards the end with sleeping. This one however has really gone the other way. I get headaches every afternoon and I get sick every night. I don't sleep well and get horrible heartburn. But it's all okay. I can suffer though it for my baby. :rofl:


----------



## Mummy 2 beee

my names troy, im 16 and expecting a little girl april 30th
my pregnancy isnt going to well, headaches everyday, belly pains,had morning sickness up to my 24th week,also very bad back ache and tiredness.sometimes so bad i cant even get out of bed!!
but my checkups say that everythings ok with the baby so i guess thats what really matters!


----------



## Danielle

hey im dannii and im a very proud mom of my little girl emily may (3months), she was born on the 13th nov 2008, im not with th father but were really good freinds and he helps me out, im currently living at home.


----------



## donna303

hey...

im donna.. im 19 from ireland. im just over 15 weeks pregnant scan again next week cant wait! 

my due date is 30th july a wee summer baby :happydance:


----------



## krissssiiii.x

Im Krissi, I am 18 years old, just recently found out im pregnant. I am 6 weeks, 7 weeks this sunday! Really happy.

I live in ireland with my boyfriend, in our own place.

My due date is roughly October 4th at the moment!


----------



## liklstar09

*hey am sara, am 18!!
founf out the wk after my 18th that i was pregnant
really am delighted about it thou!!
due may 6th and i cant wait
dunno what am havin but watever it is it'll get so much love

sara xx xx xx*


----------



## loopy lucy

im lucy, 18, have a 2 year old daughter called Ellie who is my life, got a stepdaughter called Amy who is almost 7 and have a baby on the way, only just foud out bout this one. Ellie is defenetly the best thing that has happened to me and i wouldnt change her for the world, when i was pregs with her, i was single, got a 2 bedroom flat. not long after she was born, i met craig, he loves Ellie as his own and calls him daddy, craig's daughter is Amy and we have her weekends and hols even though her mom is being a cow atm. craig asked me to marry him on christmas day which was the best thing eva. we have brought a 3 bedroom house which both our parents have helped us to buy. and now we have found out we are due another arrival, im over the moon and so is craig and the girls lol. 

good luck everyone!! xxxx


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

I'm 19, 20 in April and pregnant with my first child. I live with my husband and we can't wait for our summer arrival!


----------



## Shellie12

Im. 17 and due on 26th of spetember, its all still a shock at the moment but im so happy :) congrats everyone !


----------



## hunnibunni101

Hi my names Laura.
Im 6 weeks pregnant.
Im 15 and i hav'nt told my mum yet but i live with her.
I have a boyfriend who i love we've been going out for 1 year. I'm really scared. We used protection but it didnt work. I would never ever have an abortion and feel i have to face my responsabiltys. 
:hug: 
Laura
xxxxx


----------



## chaz18

hi im charmaine
im 18 nd am roughly 3months gone
i live in wiltshire, england
the midwife reckons the baby is due 10th aug
is a totally unplanned pregnancy bt me and my bf andy will get thru it


----------



## callmeJay

hello @ all :)
atfirst.. sry for my bad english.. 


My Name ist Jeanne, frineds call me Jay.
I'm 22 years old and a singel mom of two boys.
My first son was born in August 2003 when I was 16,
his name ist Jamie-Matteo, calles Jamie.
My second son was born in November 2006 when I was 20, 
his name is Jayden Fin Luca, called Fini :)

We live in Dortmund, a big city of Germany. 


<3


----------



## tinkabells

Hi im Lauramarie,
I'm 24, this is my 1st baby im due 23rd September, I live in SE London xxx


----------



## SiennaaBaybee

Heeeeey All, 
I'm Sienna && I'm Fourteen Years Old ,, And Pregnant .. Woops. 
Oh Well, I'm Living With My Mum & Sometimes See My Dad,, Only Last Week I Wanted A Baby And Now I'm Pregnant =D Rather Cool =D. 
But I'm Very Very Scared Soo .. Help, Any Advice Pleaseee =D
XXX Ly XXX


----------



## angels330

hi there all :) im christina, im 19 and have a gorgeous baby girl who is nearly 6 months, and am pregnant with number two! zzz


----------

